
Maryland real-estate firm hands out $10M in bonuses to employees - gshakir
https://www.baltimoresun.com/business/bs-bz-st-johns-properties-bonus-20191210-hszyw6n2grh63hd5rl3fvxeeoq-story.html
======
homereviews
This is refreshing to see and I hope more successful companies follow this
trend.

